# Predator/Vindicator/Whirlwind/Razorback upgrade sprues....



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So near as I can tell they all use the Rhino as their core body. I am wondering how uhhh much of the 'upgrades' make up the core structure. Can I have a core Rhino set up to swap the pieces out as needed? Or does the 'upgrades' replace key aspects of the structure of the model? Pretty much I am asking if I can create a base model that can be any of the heavy support options just by swapping pieces.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

well from what I know the predator replaces the top hatch and side doors with the main turret and sponson weapons, the vindicator replaces the front drivers panel and the Whirlwind and razorback just replace the top hatch. so I'm sure with a couple of tweeks here and there and some magnets you would easily make them interchangable between them all.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Cool, I think it would be much more cost effective for my desire to swap stuff around off and on to have 'base rhinos' that are setup to be other than rhinos. It just seems to make more sense to me than buying multiple rhinos, then pretty much buying them again with extra bits on them. Especially on lists where the rhinos would sit to the side because I went with something different like razorbacks.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is difficult to make this work with the vindicator. I do not have the model itself but the replacement of the front hull plate and i think a portion of the top is a given. The other two however are relatively easy. The side sponsons for the pred can be magnetised on with the doors done in the same way. As for the top turret the turret ring for the razorback, pred and the whirlwind all drop into the top hatch opening so they can be easily swapped out.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

The Vindicator also has side armor that goes over the existing outer panels. It does change the look of it quite a bit.

@scscofield: do not buy Rhinos. (Sadly, I learned this too late.) It seems to be common wisdom on the forums among SM players to pick up Razorbacks/Predators/Whirlwinds/Vindicators instead and to just swap parts. And the Razorbacks/Predators/Whirlwinds/Vindicators bits can be picked up from eBay if you want more options for the Rhinos you've already bought (like I have).

If you haven't checked it out already, check the sprue database. You can see what's in the kits.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The predator I picked up from ebay showed up today and I noticed that most of it was just the rhino sprues so I see what you mean. It was missing the sprue for the side sponsons though, anyone know if there is a bits place that sells this sprue alone? I am betting I will have to just troll ebay or get a whole upgrade kit, at least I picked it up really cheap.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

scscofield said:


> The predator I picked up from ebay showed up today and I noticed that most of it was just the rhino sprues so I see what you mean. It was missing the sprue for the side sponsons though, anyone know if there is a bits place that sells this sprue alone? I am betting I will have to just troll ebay or get a whole upgrade kit, at least I picked it up really cheap.


Just talk to someone who has bought a kit from Gw they come with an extra set of Sponsons.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Extra set as in the weapons also or just the mounts? It looks like only one set from what I can tell on the sprue database


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah the vindicator cant be made into the rest really, different sides top and front. . . and the bull dozer although they do look cool on normal rhinos 

incidently has anyone easily managed to magnatise the side weapons on a predator or do you always just get some spare weapon mounts from bitz and kitz? and magnatise the whole assembly?


----------



## ShastaHawk (Apr 11, 2012)

scscofield said:


> The predator I picked up from ebay showed up today and I noticed that most of it was just the rhino sprues so I see what you mean. It was missing the sprue for the side sponsons though, anyone know if there is a bits place that sells this sprue alone? I am betting I will have to just troll ebay or get a whole upgrade kit, at least I picked it up really cheap.


You can try the Bitzbarn or the Warstore bitz section


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Might wanna check dates before yah respond to threads, welcome to the forums btw.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

This might help some with the planning part of it.


----------

